# 2011 Miller Lite Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots

ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT OUTDOORS WITHOUT LIMITS EMERALD COAST CHAPTER.
$300 entry fee through the end of July. Aug 1 thru Capt Meeting $350.
Captains Meeting Aug 4, 2011 at Sanders Beach Recreation Center. Doors open at 6:30. Dinner courtesy of Outcast Fishing and Hunting will be served at 7pm.
Tournament will be colocated with the Outcast Mega Shark Tournament at Palafox Pier.
Mandatory signout at captain's meeting.
Start fishing from 5pm Friday Aug 5 to 5pm Sunday Aug 7. No boundaries.
Scales open from 5-7pm Sat Aug 6 and Sun Aug 7
*PAYOUT BASED ON 50 BOATS*
*KING MACKEREL *
1ST- $4,000 
2ND-$2,500
3RD-$1,500
4TH-$1,200
5TH-$1,000
6TH-$700
7TH-$600
*WAHOO*
1ST-$1,000
2ND-$500
*AMBERJACK*
1ST-$1,000
2ND-$500
*RAG-TAG CREIGHTON TIPPINS PARKER MEMORIAL AWARD *
$500 CASH AND A $500 SAVINGS BOND WORTH $1000 AT MATURITY AWARDED TO THE YOUNGEST ANGLER TO WEIGH A LEGAL SIZE KING MACKEREL. SEE RULES FOR DETAILS.
*OPTIONAL CASH AWARDS*- $200, $100, $50 FOR ALL SPECIES
*TARGET WEIGHT BONUS*: $50 FEE FOR ELIGIBILITY, 29.90 IS THE TARGET WEIGHT. ANY TOURNAMENT ELIGIBLE SPECIES ALLOWED. SEE RULES FOR DETAILS.
*AGGREGATE BONUS*: $100 FEE FOR ELIGIBLITY. COMBINED WEIGHT OF TWO TOURNAMENT ELIGIBLE SPECIES. SEE RULES FOR DETAILS.

We have been selected to include the RAG TAG Creighton Tippins Parker Memorial Award in our event. The award will be presented to the youngest angler to catch and weigh a legal sized King Mackerel. The prize will be $500 cash and a $500 savings bond worth $1000 at maturity. The award is open to any young angler that personally presents to the weigh master a legal king mackerel that they caught unassisted. The boat that the youngest angler fished from needs not be entered into the tournament however the fish must be caught during tournament hours and must adhere to all other qualifications of a tournament eligible king mackerel. 


Go to www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com for more rules and more details.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

This tournament sounds like a blast! Weather (and wife) permitting, I'd love to fish it. Just the opportunity to weigh in downtown in front of all those people at the shark tournament is pretty awesome. Hopefully the seas will be calm and plenty of boats enter, it should be a real fun tournament.


----------



## strike two

Can't wait for this one! Are there brochures out yet Brad?


----------



## Tide In Knots

Brochures are not out yet. Soon. Also meant to mention that the shark tournament teams WILL be allowed to enter the optional cash awards for this event. Helps boost payout, bring more fish to the scales, and of course raises more money for Outdoors Without Limits.


----------



## JoeZ

BTT. 
Great tournament, great venue and an even better organization reaping the benefits.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Dropped of pamphlets at Outcast minutes ago. They are ready to accept entries.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Hot Spots has pamphlets now and is also accepting entries.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Left some brochures at J&M Tackle, Sam's, Mo Fishin and Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach today.


----------



## strike two

Do you have any brochures out in FWB or Destin anywhere?


----------



## Tide In Knots

No but the exact same info is on the website. Www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com.


----------



## costadelmarkid

Team Skint Back sent in their money yesterday for the tournamnet. We are looking forward to a fun tournamnet.


----------



## JoeZ

Btt


----------



## JoeZ

Tide in Knots' B team is in.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

We're signed up for the shark tourney and are also going to sign up for the Mack Attack. Weather looks great, should be a fun weekend!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

We are in for sure, sounds like it could be a good turn out


----------



## Renegade

Looks like me and the old man are gonna fish it in the bay boat. Should be a lot of fun.

PJ


----------



## Tide In Knots

That's awesome PJ!!! See you tonight!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Hey Brad, I noticed the shark tournament scales open at 11 each day. Are the scales for the Mac Attack still from 5-7 or can you weigh in early?


----------



## Tide In Knots

No our scales will not be open at an exact match to what the shark tournaments are. Inshore from 3-5pm and Mack Attack from 5-7pm.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

10 4 thanks. See you tonight


----------



## Tide In Knots

Hot Spots leads with a 50.20 and Miss Laney is second with a 26.25. Those are the only two fish weighed so far. Should see everyone at the scales today from 5-7pm. It will be interesting.


----------

